# jack in the box question



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I have started constructing a jack in the box (pneumatic). I originally thought of going 4 bar with a peice of pvc attached that lifts the lid, but then I started thinking, what if I just attach the cylinders near the lid and use them to open the lid and just attach a clown or whatever to the lid, so that pretty much when the lid opens, it takes the clown with it. What are your preferances? 4 bar where it comes out towards you? or attach the prop to the lid?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

That is exactly how I made mine. My clown prop is attached to the lid and the cylinder lifts the lid which in turn lifts the prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A few threads you might want to look at:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26077&highlight=jack+box

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27878&highlight=jack+box

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7430&highlight=jack+box

And The_Blood_Guy has a couple threads on Jack and Mr Crank - not a lot of detail on the build, but you might enjoy the video.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28232

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28116


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thnks for the quick input! This project is quickly becoming pricey but i really want to build it as professional as possible. :-/


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I would go with the four bar. Because you get more action.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

So far it is shapin up at 4'x4' plywood. Just added the hinges to the lid. I am planning on hooking my picojr to 2 cylinders to push the lid up. I may still go with the 4 bar (which i already made). I am using cylinders with 6" strokes so im trying to get the most action out of what i have. Luckily i think i have just enough time before halloween to try out a few things lol . Thx again for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Use whatever you like and works for you. When we had a skelerector from Scare factory, we put a wheel on its back and it pushed the lid open and the wheel rolled across the lid to make it smooth operating. I don't know what your mechanism looks like so I can't say what would be best for your application. I say try a few different ways and see what you like.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone!. I am looking for a clown themed design to put on the front of the box, any suggestions?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

An evil jester skull


----------



## jaac98 (Oct 26, 2008)

I made a JITB for last years haunt and had the front of the box open instead of the top as would be normal. I used a scissor mech to push out a Chuckie doll and open the door. It worked great as nobody was expecting it to pop out the front.


----------

